# Whether to get my bunny a companion



## lovelea (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi

I had two dwarf house rabbits, Bernard and Theodore who are 8 years old and at the weekend Bernard died. At the moment Theodore is ok and is just acting as normal. We did leave him with Bernard's body so he could accept what had happened. I am worried Theodore will become depressed and I am not sure whether to find him a rescue rabbit to bond with so he has companionship. But on the other hand because I am having a baby in September and my parents have said because of Theodore's age there is no point getting another rabbit for him. I would just like to add that I am 33 and married and me and my husband think we could cope fine with another rabbit as Bernard and Theodore were wonderful together but I do see my parents point. How much longer will Theodore live and in a years time will I be in the same situation of finding another rabbit? I have read on different pages that dwarf live up to 9 maybe 10 years. Many of the rescue rabbits are quite young. But my main concern is Theodore and his wellbeing. Would he cope ok as a single rabbit after never being alone?

Any advice about what I should do? 

Thanks


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to pf 

There are older rabbits in rescues. They often get overlooked. Might be worth ringing a few local rescues up to see what they have in

Have you considered adopting a pair and bonding them all? The rescue centre can help with bonding 
That way, if he does go too soon then the remaining rabbits will have each other for company


----------



## lovelea (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't think three together would bond but I will speak to my local rescue centre. Whilst I would have a stress free life telling them not too bite the carpet I would miss not having a pet around.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have 9 rabbits and once i am settled with moving they are all going back together in one big group. A few members on here have more than two bonded 

The rescue should be able to help you. Theres always people on here that can offer advice too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Welcome to pf
> 
> There are older rabbits in rescues. They often get overlooked. Might be worth ringing a few local rescues up to see what they have in
> 
> ...


totally agree with this

i have a bonded group of nine, soon to be thirteen

many rabbits, especially the smaller ones, can live till ten plus.
my oldest was an eleven year old lion lop.

rabbits are very social animals, and in sure he would be happier in group then on his own


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

lovelea said:


> Thanks, I didn't think three together would bond but I will speak to my local rescue centre. Whilst I would have a stress free life telling them not too bite the carpet I would miss not having a pet around.


I have 2 trios soon to be a group of 8 and they get on well, if you ask around a lot of rescues will also offer a bonding service for a small donation taking the stress away from you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> totally agree with this
> 
> i have a bonded group of nine, soon to be thirteen
> 
> ...


WOW!!! 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go you and I guess go bunny!!! xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> WOW!!! 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go you and I guess go bunny!!! xxx


yep, this was my little old lady, lucky


















such a snuggle bun


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

There are plenty of older does in rescues that Im sure one would bond nicely with your buck if you took him to be bonded there.

I have a bonded group of four by the way, 3 bucks and one doe! But it is more difficult bonding groups i think.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I had this dilemma a few years ago- had an 8yr old (Muffin) who lost his partner. I found after a while he'd just sit staring through his bars and stopped running around as much so I went to my rescue and got him a girlfriend (Nala). He lived till nearly 11 and I really think part of this was because his new girlfriend gave him a new lease of life. When he passed away I then got another one to keep Nala company and so it continues!

There's nothing better in my opinion than seeing two rabbits cuddling up and grooming each other so I think if you have the time and patience for 2 then go for it.

My local rescue always has older rabbits looking for homes as most people take away the young ones first so keep looking and I'm sure you'll find someone perfect for your rabbit


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would see what the rescues have got in the way of older buns because not many people are willing to take them on  You would be giving an old one a chance and your one a friend  Most rescues will also try them together first so you know you get a good match 

Oh and I have a group of 6 btw. 3 boys 3 girls.

*Heidi*


----------



## lovelea (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for all your replies. I have decided to get theodore a new companion.

Can't wait to see him snuggled up again.


----------

